# Ambulance Certification Written Test help



## bproof123 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm currently going through the process of getting all the requirements completed to hopefully become employed by a private ambulance. I'm taking my Ambulance written test to get the certification.

I was wondering if anyone has any tips, websites or practice tests that could help me in getting a passing grade on the test at the DMV  

Thanks!


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 3, 2007)

What certification are you referring to exactly? A driver's license (or operator's license) or an EMT certification?


----------



## JMartinez (Sep 16, 2008)

I think this thread might be of some help!

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9090


----------

